# Picture This App



## Faircatch (Mar 6, 2021)

I am fairly new to shrooming. Learning trees is a trick! I paid for an app on my IPhone call Picture It. It’s helpful while not always accurate with tree bark. But I can say it’s worth the $30.00 annual fee! I have learned so many trees and knowing what isn’t a symbiotic tree is just as important! Also there are so many edible delights and various mushrooms to look for so I don’t go home completely empty handed. The app is excellent with leaves, buds, plants and mushrooms... as long as you can get cellular reception! Just snap your photo, it searches and viola! Identification! Again, bark is so tricky it even fools the app sometimes. Good luck scouting new areas...hope to not see you in my patches!!!


----------

